# Madeleine McCann



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

Its coming up to three years now since her disappearance.

It has been mentioned that the british authorities are giving up on the search!

Do you think she will ever be found?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i think they should give up its been 3yrs

I dont think she'll be found, personally i think she died the night she went missing. i think they story was made up to protect themselfs 

Ben needlum (sp) went missing at 2yrs old why wasnt he given the same media coverage, why wasnt his mum given millions to help her find him?


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't think the truth will ever be revealed to the likes of us. I find the whole case thoroughly disturbing and just hope that wherever this little girl is now she is without suffering and pain


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Daynna said:


> i think they should give up its been 3yrs
> 
> I dont think she'll be found, personally i think she died the night she went missing. i think they story was made up to protect themselfs
> 
> Ben needlum (sp) went missing at 2yrs old why wasnt he given the same media coverage, why wasnt his mum given millions to help her find him?


i agree, and as much as i dont want to say it, i cant help but think the parents had something to do with it.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Daynna said:


> i think they should give up its been 3yrs
> 
> I dont think she'll be found, personally i think she died the night she went missing. i think they story was made up to protect themselfs
> 
> Ben needlum (sp) went missing at 2yrs old why wasnt he given the same media coverage, why wasnt his mum given millions to help her find him?


Oh i remember Ben......so sad. Do you really think that? that they were involved?

Merlins dad - i too do not think she will be found....although it is possible, rare - but possible. 
I just hope and pray, she is not suffering.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> i agree, and as much as i dont want to say it, i cant help but think the parents had something to do with it.


so do i, Something i cant put my finger on I dont trust them she always looks very on edge like she wants to blurt out something and he well i dont know theres something about him


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Daynna said:


> so do i, Something i cant put my finger on I dont trust them she always looks very on edge like she wants to blurt out something and he well i dont know theres something about him


yea, he seems almost too calm.

almost like they are both trying very hard to cover, but both having different effects from poor acting.

im not sure, but i know what you mean, i think exactly the same.


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> i agree, and as much as i dont want to say it, i cant help but think the parents had something to do with it.


I agree. it all seems a little too unusual if you ask me.

i dont think she's dead though, i hope she's not. she could be with another family living a nice life, well that would be nice if its true wouldnt it.

there have been so many speculations about this, even to the extent of it being said they had her adopted illegally and then changed their minds and came up with the kidnap story. who knows. i just hope she is safe wherever she is.

x


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Jesus, their daughter has been kidnapped, if it was your child would you just give up after 3 years??!!!
As for looking like she is on edge (Kate McCann) I would hardly expect her to be relaxed looking. I can't believe some people are so quick to criticise a couple who have probably had the worst thing in the world happen to them & their family


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

I think its very very sad, it still upsets me now when i hear her name or see her picture.
I think she was probably killed the night she went missing, but i dont think we willl ever know the real truth, who took her ,or where they took her.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

It amazed me how the media turned the story into a major news item - thousands of children go missng every year but the majority of them do not make the headlnes of the newspapers or TV news.

As someone said to me at the time, if she was not cute and blonde with respectable parents the story would not have had as much publicity.


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

Personally, and this is MY opinion,

I have a strong belief that she is no longer with us! With the amount of publicity that went out within the first few days there would of been a sighting by now surely.

I do also believe that no matter what happened that night the children should not of been left alone in that Hotel room, that to me was irresponsible and damn right WRONG!


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> Personally, and this is MY opinion,
> 
> I have a strong belief that she is no longer with us! With the amount of publicity that went out within the first few days there would of been a sighting by now surely.
> 
> *I do also believe that no matter what happened that night the children should not of been left alone in that Hotel room, that to me was irresponsible and damn right WRONG!*


completely agree.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> Personally, and this is MY opinion,
> 
> I have a strong belief that she is no longer with us! With the amount of publicity that went out within the first few days there would of been a sighting by now surely.
> 
> I do also believe that no matter what happened that night the children should not of been left alone in that Hotel room, that to me was irresponsible and damn right WRONG!


That last bit, i could never understand that......they are both intelligent, and surely would know the risks....and they had two younger children too.....i do not understand that


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

They are the reason shes missing whatever has happened, they left 3 children under 3 ALONE while they went for a drink and food. If they had been responsible they wouldnt be in the situation. Its not like she went missing while her parents took theirs eye off her for a split second they left them for an evening. 

At some point they need to move on for forget or ever stop hoping but sort of try and get on with life as normal there isnt any need for them to be in the press pushing the story whenever they want No ones ever going to forget their little girl but imo its not healthy for them or their other two children.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

This is a very hot potato. There are very many forums on this subject and some have been closed down. My feelings are that if the parents were responsible for her disappearance/death then there are an awful lot of people involved (all those on holiday with them) in keeping the secret, and I don't know how that would be possible.
I really don't know what to believe, but I would love to think she will be found safe and well eventually, along with every other child that is missing. We all live in hope don't we?


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> Personally, and this is MY opinion,
> 
> I have a strong belief that she is no longer with us! With the amount of publicity that went out within the first few days there would of been a sighting by now surely.
> 
> I do also believe that no matter what happened that night the children should not of been left alone in that Hotel room, that to me was irresponsible and damn right WRONG!


i totally agree
they admited to sedating their children didnt they??

they should have had their other children taken off them there and then! anyone else would!


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> i totally agree
> they admited to sedating their children didnt they??
> 
> they should have had their other children taken off them there and then! anyone else would!


really? why would they do that. thats awful.

and anyone that leaves their children alone in a hotel room while abroad needs shooting in my opinion.some people shouldnt be allowed kids in the first place.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> Personally, and this is MY opinion,
> 
> I have a strong belief that she is no longer with us! With the amount of publicity that went out within the first few days there would of been a sighting by now surely.
> 
> I do also believe that no matter what happened that night the children should not of been left alone in that Hotel room, that to me was irresponsible and damn right WRONG!


Didnt they also leave the door unlocked?? Or did i misread that in the news?


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

pickle said:


> This is a very hot potato. There are very many forums on this subject and some have been closed down. My feelings are that if the parents were responsible for her disappearance/death then there are an awful lot of people involved (all those on holiday with them) in keeping the secret, and I don't know how that would be possible.
> I really don't know what to believe, but I would love to think she will be found safe and well eventually, along with every other child that is missing. We all live in hope don't we?


I would also hope that every child would be found but unfortunately there are far too many unscrupulous people in this world!

Id be interested to know why forums were closed down!


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

makes you wonder though.... why didnt they take the younger children too -??

i was suspicious of the parents. i do think they could have drugged the kids and gave her too much. either way the parents are partly to blame for leaving the kids alone.

never should people do that.. (leave their kids to go on a night out minus babysitter)!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

vickie1985 said:


> i totally agree
> they admited to sedating their children didnt they??
> 
> they should have had their other children taken off them there and then! anyone else would!


Where did they admit this? As far I remember this was a nasty rumour & there was never any evidence to support this accusation. They made a mistake, they shouldn't have left their children alone but many people do this, it's not right but happens all the time. Unfortuanately they now have to live with their error of judgment every day.


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Where did they admit this? As far I remember this was a nasty rumour & there was never any evidence to support this accusation. They made a mistake, they shouldn't have left their children alone but many people do this, it's not right but happens all the time. Unfortuanately they now have to live with their error of judgment every day.


You are right there was no sufficient evidence to suggest they sedated the twins however as has been said nobody knows what happened to Madeleine!

However I believe that this attitude of 'they made a mistake' needs to stop, whilst there are people will argue the corner of 'it happens everyday' people will continue to do it!

A friends facebook status was very interesting yesterday with regards to children bot being hit and what it has led to today and the attitude of youngsters. It is the exact same attitude that makes these irresponsible parents believe that 'it wont hurt for one night'


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

It is a horrible thing to say and think but in a way it is to be hoped that the poor child is no longer with us, what on earth is she going through if she is?

Kids (and adults) can be kept from the public eye with relative ease, look at that Austrian guy and his daughter and the subsequent grandchildren, nobody had a clue about any of that.

The parents are guilty of something whether it is leaving 3 young children un attended or something more we will probably never know. I just hope little Madeleine isn't suffering.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

What i do not get, the mom is a gp right?

If someone came into her surgery, telling them they left their kids alone, she knows, this is illegal, and it would be her duty to report....thats the part i have never understood


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

claire17480 said:


> It is a horrible thing to say and think but in a way it is to be hoped that the poor child is no longer with us, what on earth is she going through if she is?
> 
> Kids (and adults) can be kept from the public eye with relative ease, look at that Austrian guy and his daughter and the subsequent grandchildren, nobody had a clue about any of that.
> 
> The parents are guilty of something whether it is leaving 3 young children un attended or something more we will probably never know. I just hope little Madeleine isn't suffering.


But that was all well within the familly, they did not smuggle or try to cross borders with the child / grandchild and there wasnt the big media hype that there was with Madeleine!

I do not think that she will ever be found dead or alive!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

claire17480 said:


> It is a horrible thing to say and think but in a way it is to be hoped that the poor child is no longer with us, what on earth is she going through if she is?
> 
> Kids (and adults) can be kept from the public eye with relative ease, look at that Austrian guy and his daughter and the subsequent grandchildren, nobody had a clue about any of that.
> 
> The parents are guilty of something whether it is leaving 3 young children un attended or something more we will probably never know. I just hope little Madeleine isn't suffering.


agree with you there


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

GillyR said:


> What i do not get, the mom is a gp right?
> 
> If someone came into her surgery, telling them they left their kids alone, she knows, this is illegal, and it would be her duty to report....thats the part i have never understood


Which is why I can understand that some people hole a cynical view of the events that happened that night!


----------



## BlueDay (Aug 12, 2009)

Havent they just been on TV complaining about the the authorities giving up on the investigation? If they had something to do with it wouldnt it be better for them to have the investigation stopped?

Yes they made a mistake by leaving the kids in the hotel room, but surely they know that now? They have more than likely been punishing themselves for it every day since it happened.

I feel really sorry for them tbh.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

It's so sad they will never know what happened to her 

I hate it how people blame her parents & they were involve din her disappearance. I don't think they had anything to do with it.


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

My opinion has always been the same- if she had been the victim of 'kidnapping to order', the amount of media attention she had, the pictures everywhere, the amount of money that was poured into it- there was no way she could have been delivered to her new family, her photo went all over the world, the people who kidnapped would have had no choice but to get rid of her.

The police told them to stop making such a public fuss about it, because that's what they pointed out, if she had been kidnapped they would have had to have gotten rid of her once the media kicked in, cause it's not safe to keep her.

Something has never sat right with me with either of the parents, but I can't put my finger on it.
x


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I sadly believe she is gone. I don't believe the parents had anything to do with it but due to their neglect they were responsible.

Seriously as much as i feel for them as they have paid the ultimate price there is NO justification in leaving 3 small children alone while you "have a night off".

Parenting is 24/7. FFS the complex had professional sitters, it's not like on their combined salary they were short of a bob or 2 but they chose to put their children at risk that night. Lets face it anything could have happened, what if there had been a fire, the kids were sick, someone broke in to the apartment to steal something (other than the chilren).

Just the thought of my kids waking up and being scared and me not being there knots my stomach.

If they had been on benefits and had left their kids to nip to the pub on the corner of the road the press in this country would have buried them. Total hypocrisy just because of their social standing IMO.


I am not an over protective parent, i consider myself pretty laid back but what they did was neglect.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I sadly believe she is gone. I don't believe the parents had anything to do with it but due to their neglect they were responsible.
> 
> Seriously as much as i feel for them as they have paid the ultimate price there is NO justification in leaving 3 small children alone while you "have a night off".
> 
> ...


I completley agree with you.
x


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> You are right there was no sufficient evidence to suggest they sedated the twins however as has been said nobody knows what happened to Madeleine!
> 
> However I believe that this attitude of 'they made a mistake' needs to stop, whilst there are people will argue the corner of 'it happens everyday' people will continue to do it!
> 
> *A friends facebook status was very interesting yesterday with regards to children bot being hit and what it has led to today and the attitude of youngsters. It is the exact same attitude that makes these irresponsible parents believe that 'it wont hurt for one night*'


how is smacking a child as a form of disapline the same as leaving a child alone unsupervised?


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

jen24 said:


> how is smacking a child as a form of disapline the same as leaving a child alone unsupervised?


I didnt say it was, I said the attitude surrounding the issues were the same!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

She died the night they left her alone while they went and got drunk. Gave her too many sleeping meds obviously and it killed her.


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> I didnt say it was, I said the attitude surrounding the issues were the same!


ok. but they arent!

i'd never leave my kids alone, im not stupid!

If she is found, she should not be put back in their care.


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

jen24 said:


> ok. but they arent!
> 
> i'd never leave my kids alone, im not stupid!
> 
> If she is found, she should not be put back in their care.


If You Re-Read my post you will understand what I am saying!

The whole post, Not just the last paragraph!
:thumbup:


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> If You Re-Read my post you will understand what I am saying!
> 
> The whole post, Not just the last paragraph!
> :thumbup:


i read the whole post!! i was just checking what you meant.


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

jen24 said:


> i read the whole post!! i was just checking what you meant.


I have sent you a PM!


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> I have sent you a PM!


not on here you havent lol


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

ibelieve she was killed the night she was taken by someone , i dont know why tho. 

as for giving up well , i wouldnt know , ive not had children so i dont know about the bond u have as a mother with them.


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

i think this child was dead with 24 hours of being taken.
if her parents hadnt been drs they would be in the jail.
had i left my 3 very small children on there own and one was killed .
i would expect to be in prison.
these parents pulled a smoke screene on everyone envolved.
i dont think they drugged and killed their child.
but i think they are culpable.
and every time i see a picture of this pair.
my teeth go on edge.
they said on live tv this morning that a small amount of people are against them.
well i think its a larger amount of people feel angry....
noogsy xxx


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> She died the night they left her alone while they went and got drunk. Gave her too many sleeping meds obviously and it killed her.


You should inform the relevent authorities then as you obviously know exactly what happened that night!!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Daynna said:


> i think they should give up its been 3yrs
> 
> I dont think she'll be found, personally i think she died the night she went missing. i think they story was made up to protect themselfs
> 
> Ben needlum (sp) went missing at 2yrs old why wasnt he given the same media coverage, why wasnt his mum given millions to help her find him?


I agree - its very sad but I doubt she is alive - there was something very dodgy about the whole thing really and like others have said I think the parents knew more.

I cannot feel sorry for the parents however harsh that may sound as they left their children in a situation where there was opportunity for someone to take them - huge neglect on thier part and really they should have been charged - only because they were doctors and had lots of money that they have been able to highlight this case for so long - there are lots of other children out there missing thru whose parents dont have that privildge but never left them whilst they went out boozing


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I think the whole thing is a dreadful tragedy, whether the parents are guilty or not I wouldn't like to say, but grief can do strange things to people & just because they didn't show stereotypical grief doesn't mean they aren't grieving inside. At the time of her disappearance I was just downright angry at them for leaving their tiny defenceless little children alone in a room, I don't care whether they were drinking or having a whale of a time or checking on them every 5 minutes or whatever, it's just wrong, period


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I blame the parents for leaving her and her little brother in that room all by themselves, and why just take the little girl? why didnt they try taking the little boy to? I dont care how far they were with their friends DRINKING AND HAVING FUN............I would never leave my child/children in a room on thier own while I went out like they did that night. Why didnt they get done for neglect? I'm sure if we left our kids home alone at that age the Social Service would of hauled our ass's into court and had the kid taken off us. Why did they get away with it.?
I dont think we will ever know the truth, she have that ususual eye aswell, surely she would be standing out against other kids, and she must be going to school so teachers etc would of seen her eye, it was world wide about her unusual eye wasnt it. I dont think she is dead, I think she is with another family and growing up after being told her parents are dead?????????????


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

its very sound how its happened and noone will ever know the tryuth apart from maddy herself and whoever took her .... if her parents were involved or not its still horrible to know that your child may never be found dead or alive


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

smudge2009 said:


> its very sound how its happened and noone will ever know the tryuth apart from maddy herself and whoever took her .... if her parents were involved or not its still horrible to know that your child may never be found dead or alive


Yes it is horrible but they put her in that position - for selfish reasons - having children is a gift - a gift that not all are fortunate to be able to easily gain so they should be cherished and looked after - thats a parents job and sadly they didnt do that - lets not forget there was more than one couple within the group - so there were plenty of adults to babysit whilst the others had some free time - plus there were babysitters at the hotel available - its just no excuse imo to say oh we were not far away - in this day and age u just cannot be sure and they as intelligent (supposedly) people should have known that. - I feel sorry for Maddy not them.


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

The question now has to be asked, Would anybody employ her or him again and if they would...

Would you be happy as having Kate as your GP?


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't think they had anythinng to do with it, but they should have been done for neglect, anything can happen to little ones left on their own, what if there was a gas leak or something, it does happen in those places. Also did they not think that one of the children could have woken up after having a bad dream, very irrisponsible . They should have been taken to court dr or not whats the difference they still left 3 little ones alone in the bedroom.
They will have to live with the guilt for the rest of their lives, as to whether maddy is alive I guess we will never know


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

She won't be found bless her, I hope she's still alive living a happy life


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Perhaps they are use to leaving them alone when at home. There's no law in this country to say its wrong.*


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Perhaps they are use to leaving them alone when at home. There's no law in this country to say its wrong.*


The law in this country states that no person under the age of 13 should be left alone, if you have a babysitter the the following rules apply.

If the babysitter is:-

Between 13 - 15 : One person per under 13 YO 
Or
Between 16 - 18 : One person per two under 13 YO


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> The law in this country states that no person under the age of 13 should be left alone, if you have a babysitter the the following rules apply.
> 
> If the babysitter is:-
> 
> ...


*Sorry but i think you will find that is untrue.
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parents/Yourchildshealthandsafety/Yourchildssafetyinthehome/DG_070594*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Perhaps they are use to leaving them alone when at home. There's no law in this country to say its wrong.*


Yes there is - no child under 13 i think but not sure.... - would u have done so jan??? - have just googled and no there isnt a law but it is an offence to leave a child alone if it puts him/her at risk - which I think is bloody stupid cos then the damage is already done.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Yes there is - no child under 13 i think but not sure.... - would u have done so jan???


*No i wouldn't Suzy but if you click the link in my last post it says there is no law against it.*


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Sorry but i think you will find that is untrue.
> Leaving children at home alone : Directgov - Parents*


*

I thought this would come up, Its a grey area, and whilst there is no law on ages there is the Children and Young Persons act which states that a responsible adult should not leave a child unsupervised in a manner likely to cause unnecessary suffering or injury to health'

In recent law suits up and down the country it has been accepted that anybody under the age if 13 is not mature enough to be aware of dangers in the home nor defend themself if there was an intruder etc etc.

So it is commonly now accepted in a law of court that the above ages applyto everyone!*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> I thought this would come up, Its a grey area, and whilst there is no law on ages there is the Children and Young Persons act which states that a responsible adult should not leave a child unsupervised in a manner likely to cause unnecessary suffering or injury to health'
> 
> In recent law suits up and down the country it has been accepted that anybody under the age if 13 is not mature enough to be aware of dangers in the home nor defend themself if there was an intruder etc etc.
> 
> So it is commonly now accepted in a law of court that the above ages applyto everyone!


*I only stated a FACT, there is no law against it.*


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I blame the parents for leaving her and her little brother in that room all by themselves, and why just take the little girl? why didnt they try taking the little boy to? I dont care how far they were with their friends DRINKING AND HAVING FUN............I would never leave my child/children in a room on thier own while I went out like they did that night. Why didnt they get done for neglect? I'm sure if we left our kids home alone at that age the Social Service would of hauled our ass's into court and had the kid taken off us. Why did they get away with it.?
> I dont think we will ever know the truth, she have that ususual eye aswell, surely she would be standing out against other kids, and she must be going to school so teachers etc would of seen her eye, it was world wide about her unusual eye wasnt it. I dont think she is dead, I think she is with another family and growing up after being told her parents are dead?????????????


She has younger brother & sister twinsl. I think they only took Madeleine coz it was easier than 3 kids. Also a blond 3 yearold is perfect for a abductor  just sick sick sick sick sick

Sadly i think she was killed by the abductors very early on. How else would they have kept her hidden for 3 years ?!! Also if as u say she's at school someone would have recongised her !


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *No i wouldn't Suzy but if you click the link in my last post it says there is no law against it.*


Yeah just saw something similar on google Jan  it says that parents need to use their common sense/judgment - ie a child of 16 being left alone for a few hours is acceptable but being left for a week is unnacceptable -

Parents can be charged with wilful neglect if they leave a child in an at risk situation -dont make sense to me


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I only stated a FACT, there is no law against it.*


whether there is a law against it or not, its a bl*ody stupid thing to do. common sense tells you that. do we need laws to tell us whats right or wrong or can we think for ourselves?! i know i can, and i do.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

jen24 said:


> whether there is a law against it or not, its a bl*ody stupid thing to do. common sense tells you that. do we need laws to tell us whats right or wrong or can we think for ourselves?! i know i can, and i do.


*lmao:lol::lol: have i said i think it was right?*


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I only stated a FACT, there is no law against it.*


LOL I know, I wasnt having a pop at you.

Im just saying that although there is no direct law there is an indirect law!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeah just saw something similar on google Jan  it says that parents need to use their common sense/judgment - ie a child of 16 being left alone for a few hours is acceptable but being left for a week is unnacceptable -
> 
> Parents can be charged with wilful neglect if they leave a child in an at risk situation -dont make sense to me


*Suzy this where the law is an ass, ie as you stated a "child" of 16 being left alone for a few hours is acceptable but being left alone for a week sin't.
But you can get married at 16.:lol::lol:*


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *lmao:lol::lol: have i said i think it was right?*


than why say it?

i dont think anyone in their right mind would agree with it.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Suzy this where the law is an ass, ie as you stated a "child" of 16 being left alone for a few hours is acceptable but being left alone for a week sin't.
> But you can get married at 16.:lol::lol:*


Exactly!! :lol: :lol: Plus whats the point in being charged with something AFTER the fact! especially when it comes to childrens safety - surely a law to PREVENT would be better and then parents would know exactly where they stand. Obviously for really young children like the mcanns its a no-brainer they should not have been left.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Unless the abductors come forward,there is *no way* we will ever know what happened on that night 

The Portuguese Police were utter ****. They has no leads so decidedto blame her parents instead . Madleine was badly let down by everyone

I do wonder if it had happened in England if she would have been found, most likely yes.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

jen24 said:


> than why say it?
> 
> i dont think anyone in their right mind would agree with it.


*If you read my post prperly i stated, perhaps they are use to doing it in this country as there is no law against it.
*


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *If you read my post prperly i stated, perhaps they are use to doing it in this country as there is no law against it.
> *


Lmao ok!!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't think we will ever find out what happened. I don't know what to believe, one minute i think the parents might have had something to do with it, even if it was an accident but then i don't know.
Lets not forget the case of the girl in America Jacey i think her name was, found alive and well 20 years after being kidnapped! Anything can happen...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *If you read my post prperly i stated, perhaps they are use to doing it in this country as there is no law against it.
> *


It is a valid point you have bought up Jan - maybe our society is used to leaving children(even though imo I think its wrong) alone - its deffo food for thought


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


CreativeLC said:



I don't think we will ever find out what happened. I don't know what to believe, one minute i think the parents might have had something to do with it, even if it was an accident but then i don't know.
Lets not forget the case of the girl in America Jacey i think her name was, found alive and well 20 years after being kidnapped! Anything can happen...

Click to expand...

I'd love to think she will be found one day safe and well.



suzy93074 said:



It is a valid point you have bought up Jan - maybe our society is used to leaving children(even though imo I think its wrong) alone - its deffo food for thought

Click to expand...

To be honest Suzy i find it outrageous in this day and age that a law hasn't been passed making it an offence to leave young kids alone.
When Madeleine first when missing my 1st thoughts were, why would they leave 3 young kids alone.The parents being Drs should have known better,and why didn't they use the baby sitters at the complex? All very strange to *me.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> I'd love to think she will be found one day safe and well.
> 
> ...


Yep agree with u there Jan.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> You should inform the relevent authorities then as you obviously know exactly what happened that night!!!!


What's with the sarcastic comment?


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Where did they admit this? As far I remember this was a nasty rumour & there was never any evidence to support this accusation. They made a mistake, they shouldn't have left their children alone but many people do this, it's not right but happens all the time. Unfortuanately they now have to live with their error of judgment every day.


its more than an error of judgement their little girl is gone and by the looks of things...for good!!! its not a mistake its unforgivable...if 3 kids under the age of 3 were left in a house in the uk while the parents went out for some supper and a drink...the kids would have been taken off them because its completly stupid id never dream of leaving my little girl alone here never mind in a foreign country! who know where she is or what she is going through i only hope that if she is alive shes in a happy home where people are giving her the love she needs!!...the chances r very slim...i personally think theres something fishy about the parents....what was that blood found in the boot of their hired car??...poor girl well if it was the parents i dont know how they can live with themselfs!...if not those who had/have her god help you if uv hurt that little girl!ur time will come!


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> I would also hope that every child would be found but unfortunately there are far too many unscrupulous people in this world!
> 
> *Id be interested to know why forums were closed down*!


I think people were slinging accusations all over the place. My daughter is very "into" this subject (she is actively involved in missing children forums) and belongs/belonged to one or two forums started up after the Maddy case and it was she that told me there was a lot of bad feeling and I believe the McCanns were instrumental in getting at least one of them closed down. I think there were a lot of things being said that were quite seriously bad, suggestions of friends in high places, cover-ups etc.
My own personal feeling is (and I don't discuss this with my daughter, she has very strong views on this and it can get heated!) all we can be sure of is that the McCanns were guilty of leaving their children in a vulnerable situation (but I bet it goes on all the time) and who knows what happened? As I said there were so many people around the McCanns supporting their story, surely that many people would have slipped up by now if it was all a lie? If the parents *were* responsible for her death, then I think it would have been a total accident, the crime would be covering it up and the more time goes on it is too late to come clean.


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> its more than an error of judgement their little girl is gone and by the looks of things...for good!!! its not a mistake its unforgivable...if 3 kids under the age of 3 were left in a house in the uk while the parents went out for some supper and a drink...the kids would have been taken off them because its completly stupid id never dream of leaving my little girl alone here never mind in a foreign country! who know where she is or what she is going through i only hope that if she is alive shes in a happy home where people are giving her the love she needs!!...the chances r very slim...i personally think theres something fishy about the parents....what was that blood found in the boot of their hired car??...poor girl well if it was the parents i dont know how they can live with themselfs!...if not those who had/have her god help you if uv hurt that little girl!ur time will come!


well put. agree with you completely


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Ridiculous that there is no law against it and i remember being really angry with the NSPCC at the time for not being more "outspoken" about the dangers of leaving young children alone. They just quoted the legal status 

Lets be clear here, it's not like these children were 11/12, they were BABIES !!!!

Can you imagine if she woke up and went looking for them how distressed she could have been :frown:

As i said my lad was the same age at the time and he would have been distraught under those circumstances and it's pretty common for kids to wake up in the night. They were being checked on so what if the person leaving disturbed the children, it would have been a fair while before the next "check" and they would have been alone and scared.

No excuse 

Parenting is tough and there is no "right" way, i am loathe to judge any parent but FFS thats basic parenting skills to ensure they are safe


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree with Rainy x


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

pickle said:


> I think people were slinging accusations all over the place. My daughter is very "into" this subject (she is actively involved in missing children forums) and belongs/belonged to one or two forums started up after the Maddy case and it was she that told me there was a lot of bad feeling and I believe the McCanns were instrumental in getting at least one of them closed down. I think there were a lot of things being said that were quite seriously bad, suggestions of friends in high places, cover-ups etc.
> My own personal feeling is (and I don't discuss this with my daughter, she has very strong views on this and it can get heated!) all we can be sure of is that the McCanns were guilty of leaving their children in a vulnerable situation (but I bet it goes on all the time) and who knows what happened? As I said there were so many people around the McCanns supporting their story, surely that many people would have slipped up by now if it was all a lie? If the parents *were* responsible for her death, then I think it would have been a total accident, the crime would be covering it up and the more time goes on it is too late to come clean.


Thanking you muchly!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Certainly some interesting topics in there and like you I wouldnt engage with my children if they were in the line of worth that your daughter is LOL


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> Thanking you muchly!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Certainly some interesting topics in there and like you I wouldnt engage with my children if they were in the line of worth that your daughter is LOL


 It's not her work, she is just very active on missing children forums and projects, but she has very strong ideas!


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

I was about to declare my wife and mate missing but have just found them on this forum, so this is where you both hang out now lol


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

TobyK9 said:


> I was about to declare my wife and mate missing but have just found them on this forum, so this is where you both hang out now lol


lol, sorry honey!! xx


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

TobyK9 said:


> I was about to declare my wife and mate missing but have just found them on this forum, so this is where you both hang out now lol


So Jen24 is your wife? or your mate? or both?


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

TobyK9 said:


> I was about to declare my wife and mate missing but have just found them on this forum, so this is where you both hang out now lol





jen24 said:


> lol, sorry honey!! xx


Yeh sorry honey!! xx Love You xx Mwah Mwah!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

pickle said:


> So Jen24 is your wife? or your mate? or both?


Jens my wife, but I can't reveal who my mate is


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

pickle said:


> So Jen24 is your wife? or your mate? or both?


both lol, but merlins the mate he was talking about!


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> Yeh sorry honey!! xx Love You xx Mwah Mwah!!
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


stop trying to steal my hubby!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

OK. Don't you talk to each other in the real world then?


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

pickle said:


> OK. Don't you talk to each other in the real world then?


not very often, he annoys me pmsl


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

pickle said:


> OK. Don't you talk to each other in the real world then?


No not really we are in the process of a divorce, but we are still friends


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Tbh i think there could be many reasons or outcomes for this whole thing, however ones i feel we will never know of 

As mentioned earlier being so young etc. it is not uncommon for kids to wake up in the night. What if Madeleine went looking for her parents? And was abducted in the streets? Or had an accident and someone was too afraid to come forward? May sound stupid and ridiculous but that just came to mind


In my head. Maddy is dead  As sad as it is and as painful as it must be for the people who knew and loved her to let go. I believe this is what has happened. The media hype would have got to whoever abducted her and they would of got rid of her. 
However and slate me all you want i do believe the parents were involved. I mean seriously the STORY sounds like something you come up with to tell the teachers when you done something wrong.

They went out for the night left 3 under 3's ALONE, while they went for a few drinks even though they weren't far away. They sedated them! and also left the door unlocked....Hmmm it doesn't add up to me. And i'm sorry i know people grieve differently i know that i dont cry for weeks. But that is pure fear of something i have a gut feeling.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

i blame the parents like who in there right mind would leave kids on there own in the first place


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't necessarily agree with the parent's actions at the time, but I do think enough is enough.

There are plenty of crimes in the world which need solving, and Maddie got as much attention and publicity as I think was physically possible, but the search to find her failed. With each hour the chances of finding her were less and less, after 3 years I think money needs to go elsewhere and enough is enough. 

I feel they should actually take a step back and appreciate the two (?) children they still have, and make sure they do not suffer because of what happened three years ago.


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

No matter what happened, I think everyone is in the same mind- there is no way those children should have been left alone.
And I can't help but agree with a few others, if this had been working class and lower people who this had happened to, on a package deal to Faleraki (sp!?) they would have been blamed and castigated and probably done for it in the long run. 
The story was just ridiculous, we checked on them every 10 minutes?! Or was it 15? But it was a 5min walk to the hotel room. So did that mean that someone looked in on the kids every 15min, or someone left the table every 15 min to go and check on them?
If the first it means that someone got up from the table to check on them every 5 minutes. If its the second it means that it was 25minutes in between someone physically seeing the kids. And both of those options are none starters, I'm not a mum but I know it doesn't take 25 minutes (or 5 for that matter) for a baby to wake up and start crying, crying wakes up Maddy, Maddy gets scared and confused goes to find parents, gets losts, falls down, gets kidnapped, walks into a road and get run over...the list is endless.

I didn't know they had sedated the kids, was that true? They sedated 3 under 3s so they could go for an adult only meal and drinks? And they are still allowed to have 2 other children? Seriously?

Whole thing just stinks.
xx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Stephny691 said:


> I didn't know they had sedated the kids, was that true? They sedated 3 under 3s so they could go for an adult only meal and drinks? And they are still allowed to have 2 other children? Seriously?
> 
> xx


No it isn't true, just gossip and lies. The twins were tested as was Kate McCan and all were completely clear of any form of medication.

At the end of the day if they could see the apartment from the restaurant maybe it just didn't occur to them, probably should have, but I don't think we will ever know the truth.


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Fair enough Tinsley thank you for clearing that up, I wondered why I hadn't heard of it before. =]
x


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Stephny691 said:


> Fair enough Tinsley thank you for clearing that up, I wondered why I hadn't heard of it before. =]
> x


I expect the test results probably came back a few weeks after people suggested it and so it didn't receive much coverage. Doesn't excuse leaving the kids though, there are many other rumours about which I don't think anyone can defend...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Tinsley said:


> No it isn't true, just gossip and lies. The twins were tested as was Kate McCan and all were completely clear of any form of medication.
> 
> At the end of the day if they could see the apartment from the restaurant maybe it just didn't occur to them, probably should have, but I don't think we will ever know the truth.


Yes but just being able to see the apartment is not really feasable is it? u cannot see through walls to know exactly what is happening inside for me it would be other immediate dangers that would stop me leaving a three year old like the cooker in the kitchen the bath etc there are soooo many dangers and thats before u even start thinking about kidnappers....no matter how u dress it it was unnacceptable at such young ages plus they were also in a foreign country which is completely different from being at home.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yes but just being able to see the apartment is not really feasable is it? u cannot see through walls to know exactly what is happening inside for me it would be other immediate dangers that would stop me leaving a three year old like the cooker in the kitchen the bath etc there are soooo many dangers and thats before u even start thinking about kidnappers....no matter how u dress it it was unnacceptable at such young ages plus they were also in a foreign country which is completely different from being at home.


See my above post. I don't condone any of their actions.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Tinsley said:


> See my above post. I don't condone any of their actions.


I never said u did and I did read your post....im just giving my opinion on your statement about the apartment

Please dont insult my intelligence that I do not read posts before replying.


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

So should the UK authorities give up the search?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> So should the UK authorities give up the search?


IMO yes, but as a parent i would never give up :frown:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> IMO yes, but as a parent i would never give up :frown:


i agree with that.

i know if any of mine when missing i would never give up but the police only have so much time and money and the newer cases need the time now


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

what about the blood in the boot of their hired car??


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I believe the parents gave them sleeping tablets so they could go out and leave them alone. I think something went wrong and Madeline died. I also think they disposed of her body in Portugal. Does anyone else remember that their hire car had an unusual amount of mileage on it, done in the few days after she went missing? I think they left her body somewhere remote.

I think if she was alive, she would have been spotted, after all, most people in the world know her name and have seen her pictures, it was so widespread.

Even if I am wrong (and I wish I was!), I don't believe the parents should have her back if she is found. It's their own fault their daughter is gone, they shouldn't have left her alone in the first place, and I have *NO* sympathy for them at all.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> I believe the parents gave them sleeping tablets so they could go out and leave them alone. I think something went wrong and Madeline died. I also think they disposed of her body in Portugal. Does anyone else remember that their hire car had an unusual amount of mileage on it, done in the few days after she went missing? I think they left her body somewhere remote.
> 
> I think if she was alive, she would have been spotted, after all, most people in the world know her name and have seen her pictures, it was so widespread.
> 
> Even if I am wrong (and I wish I was!), I don't believe the parents should have her back if she is found. It's their own fault their daughter is gone, they shouldn't have left her alone in the first place, and I have *NO* sympathy for them at all.


i agree with every last word uv said there!xx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> I believe the parents gave them sleeping tablets so they could go out and leave them alone. I think something went wrong and Madeline died. I also think they disposed of her body in Portugal. *Does anyone else remember that their hire car had an unusual amount of mileage on it, done in the few days after she went missing?* I think they left her body somewhere remote.
> 
> I think if she was alive, she would have been spotted, after all, most people in the world know her name and have seen her pictures, it was so widespread.
> 
> Even if I am wrong (and I wish I was!), I don't believe the parents should have her back if she is found. It's their own fault their daughter is gone, they shouldn't have left her alone in the first place, and I have *NO* sympathy for them at all.


If my kid had been kidnapped i'd spend every waking hour out there looking for them...that would defiantely rack up the mileage in my car.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I never said u did and I did read your post....im just giving my opinion on your statement about the apartment
> 
> Please dont insult my intelligence that I do not read posts before replying.


I'm not insulting your intelligence 

I wrote a reply to someone else three minutes before your reply was posted, so I thought perhaps you had not seen it and gotten the impression I thought it was OK to leave kids in an apartment, and I never said it was OK anyway. My post to someone else just reiterated that I don't think its OK, and I wanted to know you had seen that and weren't of the impression I thought it was OK to leave kids like that


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

If the parents are to blame for the whole thing then we will never know what happened. Sadly. Because if they were they should be punished accordingly.

If she was taken by someone unknown to them then the parents are STILL to blame. If they hadn't left their kids alone to go and eat and drink wine then it would never had happened.

So either way they are to blame......for something!!

I just can not fathom WHY they left babies and a toddler :frown: my daughter is 3 yrs old and there is no way on this planet i would ever leave her.

My dad took us away not long after my mum passed away and he didn't even go down to the hotel resturant to order food. He wouldn't leave for one moment. Instead we ate a main meal at lunch and he bought food from shops to eat in the hotel room.

Surely thats just called good parenting 

I do believe she is no longer in this world :frown: :frown: the media caused such a storm that if she were kidnapped then she i think she wouldn't have made it far  

Thats all i can say on the subject to be honest because i do not know the full story. The above is how i feel on the topic.


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

^^^^ Completely agree.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I think the parents had something to do with it and sadly she is dead.


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

Okay I am going out on a limb here but I want to put another perspective on this. Now I completely do not condone leaving the kids to go and sit in a restaurant etc however, have you never as a parent (or did your parents ever), on a warm sunny night, once you have been put to bed, go and sit in the garden just to chill and unwind and maybe have a natter with the neighbours. Would this also be classed as irresponsible because if the child had woken up you may not have heard them. 

Personally i have always thought that she is still alive. We say that with the amount of press coverage that there was no way no one could not have heard. However, although the coverage in britain was immense, it was nothing like that abroad. She could easily have been slipped into a part of the country where no-one ever looks properly at anyone else, so with a bit of a disguise could be living her life.

My parents were on holiday in spain not long after it happened (a month or 2) and got talking to some of the locals and they had never heard anything about it so it would have been very easy for abductors to get away with.
Sad but True


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

_Never give up hope!_

Even still, she will be safe in the arms of Jesus.


----------



## dobermum (Apr 27, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> If the parents are to blame for the whole thing then we will never know what happened. Sadly. Because if they were they should be punished accordingly.
> 
> If she was taken by someone unknown to them then the parents are STILL to blame. If they hadn't left their kids alone to go and eat and drink wine then it would never had happened.
> 
> ...


Hi there! Yup! Totally agree with ya on that score. This headline fumed me from the start on a number of levels. Mad's 'rents give me the heebie jeebies. My hubby nor I can't bare to watch or listen to them on tv/radio etc. I don't care how much money they have, what background they are from, their colour, creed, status etc., as a mother, I would NEVER EVER leave my child out of my sight wherever I am on the planet, moreso, because of the way of the world nowadays, and the bloody weirdos that frequent it. Where I originate from, had this been me or any ordinary Joe Bloggs and his Mrs. by hell, we'd have had our asses hauled right down the local nick and been interrogated. I am not religious in any way shape or form, but how many people in the world have lost family or had exceptional horrible things happen in their life and relied heavily all their life on their faith, and never get to meet his holiness in Rome or be flown there on a private jet gratis by some Mr Moneybags? A child's life has no price on it's head, not for a break in the garden, a meal in the downstairs hotel, nothing. The McCann's have paid the ultimate price by leaving their children by themselves, and personally, I think they deserve all they got. The only one to suffer in this is poor Maddie and her siblings.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

dobermum said:


> Hi there! Yup! Totally agree with ya on that score. This headline fumed me from the start on a number of levels. Mad's 'rents give me the heebie jeebies. My hubby nor I can't bare to watch or listen to them on tv/radio etc. I don't care how much money they have, what background they are from, their colour, creed, status etc., as a mother, I would NEVER EVER leave my child out of my sight wherever I am on the planet, moreso, because of the way of the world nowadays, and the bloody weirdos that frequent it. Where I originate from, had this been me or any ordinary Joe Bloggs and his Mrs. by hell, we'd have had our asses hauled right down the local nick and been interrogated. I am not religious in any way shape or form, but how many people in the world have lost family or had exceptional horrible things happen in their life and relied heavily all their life on their faith, and never get to meet his holiness in Rome or be flown there on a private jet gratis by some Mr Moneybags? A child's life has no price on it's head, not for a break in the garden, a meal in the downstairs hotel, nothing. The McCann's have paid the ultimate price by leaving their children by themselves, and personally,* I think they deserve all they got*. The only one to suffer in this is poor Maddie and her siblings.


*What a truly horrible, horrible thing to say. They were wrong to leave their children alone but no one DESERVES that. *


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Tinsley said:


> I'm not insulting your intelligence
> 
> I wrote a reply to someone else three minutes before your reply was posted, so I thought perhaps you had not seen it and gotten the impression I thought it was OK to leave kids in an apartment, and I never said it was OK anyway. My post to someone else just reiterated that I don't think its OK, and I wanted to know you had seen that and weren't of the impression I thought it was OK to leave kids like that


OK - just seemed your reply was a little "hostile" and abrubt - thanks for clearing it upxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> *What a truly horrible, horrible thing to say. They were wrong to leave their children alone but no one DESERVES that. *


It is harsh - no one deserves to lose their children esp in this way - but it was their CHOICE to leave them - so they now have to pay the consequences for those actions - I feel empathy for them but I dont feel sorry for them.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't feel sorry for them. More fool them for leaving their children alone in a strange country. Common sense, where is it? 

It's the children I feel sorry for. No competent parent would ever do such a thing.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I will nevr understand a parent who leaves their kids alone for even 5 minutes, so much can happen in that time...xplosion, fire, something like what happend to this poor little girl.....what I understand even less is that the McCann parents where offerd babysitting duties by the staff were they where saying and they said no....I don't think babysitting duties would have prevented it anyway but for all we know someone could have heard them say no and known the children where on their own.....none of it makes any sense to me at all.
I have 4 kids....one of which has spent a lot of time housebound in the past and I would rather go without than so much as go to the shop than leave them alone.....obviously now my Daughter is almost 18 I will do so but never EVER at such a young age......the couple don't deserve to lose a child don't get me wrong, but they deserve the crap they got when it actually happened....people say...''well they have to live with this for the rest of their lives''.............well IMO so they bloody should, it might make them realise and maybe keep their other child safe eh


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*There is no question in my mind this couple were wrong to leave their children alone.Having said that i can't help thinking they have paid the price for their mistake.I wonder how people will feel IF Madeleine is ever found alive.*


----------



## catbird8 (Jan 30, 2010)

Poor little girl. I dont think they will ever find her. I agree she is probably dead. Why oh why oh why did her parents think it was safe to leave her and her brothers alone? What if there had been a fire in the apartment? I would also llike to know why they were not punished for leavingtheir children home alone, as other families have been? The reason they have had preferential treatment is because she was a GP and he was a doctor or a surgeon (cant remember).


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *There is no question in my mind this couple were wrong to leave their children alone.Having said that i can't help thinking they have paid the price for their mistake.I wonder how people will feel IF Madeleine is ever found alive.*


I hope to god she is I really do....occasionally it's in the paper that there are sightings of her but nothing is ever reported back.
I guess it would be on their minds all the time...is she isn't she...ifshe is is she happy.....if it where one of mine I'd want to thnk thatthey where happy....sounds aft hoping your child would be happy with another mummy but I would rather they be happy and well cared for than not....What a god awful sitution....on the one hand I think...idiots..what where they thinkin,m they deserve all the sh1t they ge for it....and on the other....thinking about it, I think of the torture they will go through for the rest of their lives and how that would make me feel.
I've just been sat thinking about it actually.......when My daughter was about 6 or 7 we where walking home from the shop and I went in whilst she was still walking up.....in the space of 3 or 4 minutes some bloke tried to get her in his car.....she stalled and someone disturbed him...some weeks later he was caught after other silmilar ofences but it could have so easily turned out like this.....and all because I wa stupid enough to leave her walking behind me....so yes......thinking on, it makes you ee things in other ways doesnt it...


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i find it very very questionable that they left such young kids all alone, and why not hire a nanny??? .... i have my own thoughts on it and i feel there is more to the story than we will ever know....

Its such common sense that it makes me wonder if the kids maybe have been left on purpose to be able to create the story of kidnapping....  

But its only my personal assumption .....


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *There is no question in my mind this couple were wrong to leave their children alone.Having said that i can't help thinking they have paid the price for their mistake.I wonder how people will feel IF Madeleine is ever found alive.*


I would love for her to be alive and living with another family but the sad facts are that there are lots of other more evil child trafficking scenarios that she may have befallen and so if that is the case I hope she is not suffering anymore


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I live above shops they are closer to me then the bar madeleines parent were at, ive need electric when they have been alseep in bed I couldve very quickly nipped down and got some But i never EVER would My childrens safety becomes before anything, anything can happen in a spilt second.


----------



## dobermum (Apr 27, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> *What a truly horrible, horrible thing to say. They were wrong to leave their children alone but no one DESERVES that. *


Eh like I'm worried what you think. I am a sensible mother, and lemme tell ye, there is no harder, more rewarding job than that for me. it's difficult on days, but when you have that baby growing inside you for 9 months, and watch he/she growing up, smiling, cuddling and loving you every single moment of every single day, you realise that your live would NEVER be the same without the child and it is your baby forever. It is unconditional love, it is a loving bond, and if you take your eye off them for a second and know that they could be gone, there's that chance you could never get them back. You get one chance of having them live a happy life as a child, and it's the parent's job to protect and take care of them. Now the whole world felt sorry for the McCann's when this happened, and of course, everyone was horrified and sorry, and most didn't wanna play down to the p'c'ers of the world for worry of offending a delicate story, but like I say, had that been me, or anyone else, then automatically, the parents are suspected (in most cases) and hauled down the nick without receiving 1st class treatment like the McCann's. Now that's my opionion and freedom of speech as a normal everyday human being and more importantly A MOTHER - so tough! if you happen to think it's a horrible thing to say. I couldn't care less what you think.

Dobermum


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

dobermum said:


> Eh like I'm worried what you think. I am a sensible mother, and lemme tell ye, there is no harder, more rewarding job than that for me. it's difficult on days, but when you have that baby growing inside you for 9 months, and watch he/she growing up, smiling, cuddling and loving you every single moment of every single day, you realise that your live would NEVER be the same without the child and it is your baby forever. It is unconditional love, it is a loving bond, and if you take your eye off them for a second and know that they could be gone, there's that chance you could never get them back. You get one chance of having them live a happy life as a child, and it's the parent's job to protect and take care of them. Now the whole world felt sorry for the McCann's when this happened, and of course, everyone was horrified and sorry, and most didn't wanna play down to the p'c'ers of the world for worry of offending a delicate story, but like I say, had that been me, or anyone else, then automatically, the parents are suspected (in most cases) and hauled down the nick without receiving 1st class treatment like the McCann's. Now that's my opionion and freedom of speech as a normal everyday human being and more importantly A MOTHER - so tough! if you happen to think it's a horrible thing to say. I couldn't care less what you think.
> 
> Dobermum


*As parents NONE of us are perfect.if the worst has happend to this child i couldn't even imagin what the parents go through every day.Lets not forget also, they will have to explain what they did to their other 2 children.
I would not wish them a lifetime of abuse because they made a mistake.*


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

A few days after that evil sh1t tried to take my Daughter I was waiting at the crossing for the lights to change...next to me where 2 woman and I heard them talkin about me....one said 'you'd think the silly cow would have had held of her childs hand that age let alone let her walk behind her' and her friend said ''yeh some people don't deserve kids '' They didn't know it was my daughter and I never said.... felt like the most crap parent in the world....so humiliated like I didn't blame myself as it was.....it goes to show it takes hardly any time at all....my kids are my world....but I still made a mistake which could have cost one of them their life


----------



## dobermum (Apr 27, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *As parents NONE of us are perfect.if the worst has happend to this child i couldn't even imagin what the parents go through every day.Lets not forget also, they will have to explain what they did to their other 2 children.
> I would not wish them a lifetime of abuse because they made a mistake.*


Yeah Janice 199, I hear ya, none of us parents are perfect, but with the way of the world now, I keep my eye on the ball 110% as far as my child's safety and wellbeing is concerned and I won't justify myself to anyone on how I parent. We all do the best we can I know that, but you know what, I won't compromise, like many others have said, my child's safety or wellbeing for ANYTHING. The McCann's did what they did. They've made their bed, and like I said in a previous post, the only real ones suffering are Maddie (if she's alive) and her siblings.

Dobermum


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*How about little Jamie Bulger, who was with him when he was taken? Correct me if i'm wrong but wasn't it his mother? But people don't slate her off,you only hear of the murderers.*


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

My parents used to leave me & my sister alone whilst they went to our next door neighbours when I was young. I don't condone what they did & my Mum now feel terrible about what could have happened but they wouldn't have 'deserved' it had something happened to us.


----------



## Emma Kuma (Mar 20, 2010)

Regardless of all the stories etc, i hope where ever maddie is, if shes still alive, that she's safe & well. 

Thoughts are with her poor girl  x


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I think there is a distinct difference between taking your eye of your kids for a minute and leaving them alone in an appartment while you go for dinner and drinks.

I am sure most of us mothers have had that sick feeling in tesco when you turn round and they aren't right next to you but that's not neglect.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> I think there is a distinct difference between taking your eye of your kids for a minute and leaving them alone in an appartment while you go for dinner and drinks.
> 
> I am sure most of us mothers have had that sick feeling in tesco when you turn round and they aren't right next to you but that's not neglect.


*I agree with you,i was just pointing out we all make mistakes.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I agree with you,i was just pointing out we all make mistakes.*


Sorry, that wasn't aimed at your posts 

I agree Janice, no ones a perfect parent and whilst i think they were totally wrong to leave them that night they are paying the ultimate price and they have to live with that. No one "deserves" to have that happen to them though IMO.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Im not sure what happened to Madeline. I feel her parents must punish themselves on a daily basis for leaving her and those babies in that apartment that night.

My gut feeling is that she is dead.I would rather have that than think she is being passed around by paedophiles. I am sure the parents of that girl who turned up alive after 18 years in captivitity thought she was dead too so who knows maybe one day she will turn up alive somewhere. 

I don't think anyone will ever know the truth of what happened until her body turns up!

Izzie


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *How about little Jamie Bulger, who was with him when he was taken? Correct me if i'm wrong but wasn't it his mother? But people don't slate her off,you only hear of the murderers.*


From what ive read he was allowed to wait outside a butchers shop at 2yrs old on his own with her inside the shop.

No parent is prefect you are completely right, anyone who thinks they are the delusional lol mitakes happen thankfully mine have only been small and no harm has come to them etc maybe a bumped head or two.

I bet her parents (if they have nothing to do with it) punish themselfs all day every day, and know that their actions even if they didnt mean them to caused their daughter to go missing.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Not one parent in this world is perfect, weve all made mistakes.

However what they did was planned!!!! They had plenty of time to rethink their decision, to arrange childcare when it was offered, or to rearange their plans. Their actions are unforgivable in my eyes.

If they had been living in a council house doing low paid jobs then i can guarentee they would have not had such an easy time of things from the press and authorities.

Now after saying that, i dont think they deserve to be hung drawn and quartered. I dont think its a case of "made your bed, now lie in it". We are talking about a young girls life, regardless of whether she is alive or dead, she is innocent and does not deserve what happened to her... ergo i cannot say the parents deserve it either. Her siblings will have some issues to go through with their parents too when they are old enough to understand (i am assuming alot of explaining is being done about now... they must be almost 4?).


----------



## thenaughtyfairy (May 27, 2009)

claire17480 said:


> It is a horrible thing to say and think but in a way it is to be hoped that the poor child is no longer with us, what on earth is she going through if she is?
> 
> Kids (and adults) can be kept from the public eye with relative ease, look at that Austrian guy and his daughter and the subsequent grandchildren, nobody had a clue about any of that.
> 
> The parents are guilty of something whether it is leaving 3 young children un attended or something more we will probably never know. I just hope little Madeleine isn't suffering.


I have to agree. As horrible as it is to say I've always said I hope she died that night and it was quick as god knows what she could be going through otherwise with child trafficking etc...


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i dont know what happened on the night she went missing and guess i never will but what i could never understand is her parents actions after. 

if it was me i know for a fact i wouldnt let any of my other kids out my sight, not even for a second but they were leaving the twins all the time so they could go all over, to do interviews and see the pope etc.

i would want to be with them and not let them out my sight...


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> i dont know what happened on the night she went missing and guess i never will but what i could never understand is her parents actions after.
> 
> if it was me i know for a fact i wouldnt let any of my other kids out my sight, not even for a second but they were leaving the twins all the time so they could go all over, to do interviews and see the pope etc.
> 
> i would want to be with them and not let them out my sight...


Totally agree. Ive read many articles on the whole event and I still believe something just doesnt sit right with them IMO. I also dont believe we shall ever know what happened or where she is sadly.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> i dont know what happened on the night she went missing and guess i never will but what i could never understand is her parents actions after.
> 
> if it was me i know for a fact i wouldnt let any of my other kids out my sight, not even for a second but they were leaving the twins all the time so they could go all over, to do interviews and see the pope etc.
> 
> i would want to be with them and not let them out my sight...


I agree, i often wondered what happened to the little ones while they were off "campaigning" :frown:


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

they live near me and ive seen her a few times out and about ,if i had left my child alone and something happened im sure the social services would have taken my others in to care. i beleive that the parents should have been done for neglect and if i ever speak to them in the shop i will tell them that too. its there fault that beautifull girl went missing and whats to say they wont leave there kids again


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

tortoiselady said:


> they live near me and ive seen her a few times out and about ,if i had left my child alone and something happened im sure the social services would have taken my others in to care. i beleive that the parents should have been done for neglect and *if i ever speak to them in the shop i will tell them that too*. its there fault that beautifull girl went missing and whats to say they wont leave there kids again


Haven't you got better things to tell people than it's their fault that their daughter is missing?! I'm sure they realise this every day. I don't condone leaving children alone, I do think that they must take part responsibility for whatever happened to Madeline but to go up to a couple who have lost their daughter & say something like that is just heartless, what would that acheive?! How could you even think of doing something like that?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> i dont know what happened on the night she went missing and guess i never will but what i could never understand is her parents actions after.
> 
> if it was me i know for a fact i wouldnt let any of my other kids out my sight, not even for a second but they were leaving the twins all the time so they could go all over, to do interviews and see the pope etc.
> 
> i would want to be with them and not let them out my sight...


completely agree i never understood why they left the twins, they would be glued to my side 24/7 i would prob sleep in the room with them. And apprently she washed "cuddle cat" i would NEVER wash anything that had my child smell still on it no matter how dirty i would breathe their smell in for aslong as i could


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Haven't you got better things to tell people than it's their fault that their daughter is missing?! I'm sure they realise this every day. I don't condone leaving children alone, I do think that they must take part responsibility for whatever happened to Madeline but to go up to a couple who have lost their daughter & say something like that is just heartless, what would that acheive?! How could you even think of doing something like that?


it is there fault , a child cannot look after itself ,it realys on its parents to look after them , that is there job.every one has an opinion , they have let all there children down as the twins have lost there sister. i have alot more to say but dont wish to argue with anyone as im a nice person and respect others oppinion tortoiselady


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

So should the government now give up on looking for her and just leave it to the familly and friends?


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> So should the government now give up on looking for her and just leave it to the familly and friends?


I don't think they should clse the case, I think it should be left open pending any more evidence that may come to light, active capagning and searching should be left to the parents & co on the condition that if they get a lead they go back to the authorities in charge of the open case.
Clare xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> So should the government now give up on looking for her and just leave it to the familly and friends?


*Thats a tricky one realy.If the goverment continue their search for Madelaine then its only fair they do the same for ALL missing children.Just my oppion.*


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Thats a tricky one realy.If the goverment continue their search for Madelaine then its only fair they do the same for ALL missing children.Just my oppion.*


I agree, and if it's not a problem to keep the case open just in case any more evidence comes to light then i think it's a good thing...if obviously there's some reason they can't then it wouldn't be right to do it for one and not the others


----------

